# Broadheads for a Recurve



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Trying to find a good broadhead to hunt deer and elk with a recurve anyone have any favorites with good penetration?


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

This has been working for thousands of years. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Two-blades get the best penetration. Check this out:
http://www.tradgang.com/ashby/Arrow%20Lethality%202.htm

Zwickey Eskimo, Magnus Stinger 2-Blade or my favorite, STOS 2-Blade.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Two-blades get the best penetration. Check this out:
> http://www.tradgang.com/ashby/Arrow%20Lethality%202.htm
> 
> Zwickey Eskimo, Magnus Stinger 2-Blade or my favorite, STOS 2-Blade.


Any of the above are great heads but I will also add a couple good three blades. The Magnus Snuffer or the Wensel Woodsman.

Mark


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

All those mentioned above are great heads. I use Zwicky Black Diamond Deltas or Magnus. They're hell on bones and cut on contact. They've never let me down.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys!! Any pics of animals harvested with a recurve?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

160 gr. *SNUFFER* there is no substitute. 8)























































This is my favorite testimonial to the Snuffer Broadhead. I shot the spike bull on the previous picture with a 55 lb bow, through the lungs quartering away. The head smacked the off leg in the humerus just below the scapula and shattered it. The bull droped like he'd been shot with a 300 mag and then hobbled 20 yards and died. :twisted:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good 'ol Snuffers. Roger Rotharr came up with a good broadhead didn't he?
I've got a buddy that shoots those. They fly great, cut on contact and they're tough. What more can you ask?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Good 'ol Snuffers. Roger Rotharr came up with a good broadhead didn't he?
> I've got a buddy that shoots those. They fly great, cut on contact and they're tough. What more can you ask?


Great photos Tex!!!

There is a great guy that occasionaly post here and that many of you might know named Bill Allard. He is a big fan of Snuffers and uses them extensivly out of a compound with great results. Maybe he will se this thread and chime in on his experiences with Snuffers.

Mark


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

No experience with a recurve but I have used Magnus Stinger 2-blade heads since I began bow hunting. When I got my new bow a couple years ago everyone told me they wouldn’t fly true out of a "fast" bow set at 70 lbs. They fly like darts, are tougher than anything on the market, easy to re-sharpen, and in my experience leave huge blood trails. I have seen Uncle Ted have good success with them too. 8) I think broadhead choice is largely based on personal preference and experience though. Take others advice for what it’s worth, find something good that works for you, and stick with it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> There is a great guy that occasionally post here and that many of you might know named Bill Allard. He is a big fan of Snuffers and uses them extensively out of a compound with great results. Maybe he will see this thread and chime in on his experiences with Snuffers.


I've been friends with Bill for 25 years. He's the man responsible for getting me into Snuffers. That man has stacked up a pile of critters with a bow, and nearly all of them were shot with this great, under-rated head. Like me, he'll be a snuffer man till the day he dies. 8)


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

When I hunt with my recurve, its wood arrows and the Broadhead I've use for 4 decades.. BEAR RAZORs


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> When I hunt with my recurve, its wood arrows and the Broadhead I've use for 4 decades.. BEAR RAZORs


Gotta love the old "greenies"! I've got about a dozen or so my dad had back in 1965. still untouched by a file with the original paint.  I'm thinking seriously about using those with my self-bow in GA this October for whitetails. Trouble is, they only come in 125's and I'm thinking I need 145's for these ash logs I'll be shooting... Enter the Magnus 150 gr, four blade...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Enter the Magnus 150 gr, four blade...


Why a 4 blade? Not questioning your judgment at all, just curious.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Enter the Magnus 150 gr, four blade...
> ...


Fair question. The whole reason I shoot snuffers it to get a big hole with a massive blood trail. And, I think an arrow will follow a three bladed head through a wound channel more true. Not so true with a two bladed head. I've seen guys glance two bladed heads off ribs and get zero penetration. IMO, a two blade head is worthless unless you add a bleeder blade like the Bear Razors have. The old "Greenies" by Bear were (are) great heads, but I would never shoot them without the bleeder blades. Fred designed that blade for the soul purpose of making a bigger hole for blood to leak out of. The Magnus has a similar bleeder blade configuration but unlike the Bear Razorhead, the bleeder blades are a little more stout and don't break as easy. I still like snuffers better, but for a 40# self-bow and 750 grain ash arrows, I think the Magnus style head is going to perform a little better penetration wise. Plus, Magnus makes a 4 blade in a 150 grain head. I don't know of anyone else that does.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I especially like the last elk pic where you are doing the Adam and Eve thing with the wound.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I especially like the last elk pic where you are doing the Adam and Eve thing with the wound.


Yes, that was my feeble attempt at being "PC" with the photo opp... 

Snuffers make big holes and that was the biggest leaf I could find. 8)


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the pics and the info!! I have taken many deer and elk with my compound and am very excited to try the recurve this year. What are your thoughts on arrows I have talked to a few guys that are shooting carbons. Kinda takin some of the fun out? What do you guys think?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bustin Bucks said:


> Thanks everyone for the pics and the info!! I have taken many deer and elk with my compound and am very excited to try the recurve this year. What are your thoughts on arrows I have talked to a few guys that are shooting carbons. Kinda takin some of the fun out? What do you guys think?


Carbons are great if you don't have the time to make your own woodies. To me, wood is the best arrow going for the traditional guy. Part of the romance and beauty of shooting trad equipment is the "home made" factor. Wood arrows just go with wood bows. It's heavy, it shoots nice, it's more stable and quiet, and lets face it, it's just plain cool to be sitting there over a big buck with a busted, bloody wood arrow in your quiver. 8)

It don't get much more purtty than this. 8)


----------

